# The Plan. Morgan Arcade Cardiff



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Edit: Morgan Arcade not Royal Arcade

Have to say I am impressed with this place, casual, friendly and good decor.

So how was the coffee, I ordered a single espresso a blend of Ethiopian and Brazilian (love that they have an Ethiopian on the menu) they confirmed the varietals when asked. The espresso was the best I've had at an espresso bar so far, excellent temperature, fruits coming through, it would've been nice to have the Ethiopian as a single origin espresso, and they could use the blend for milk based drinks. But none the less excellent. Cost was £1.80 for a single, they also provided a glass of water to clear the pallet without being asked. Fantastic.


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I'll be in Cardiff Sept 7 for a couple of days, and this is on my must visit list.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

R6GYY said:


> I'll be in Cardiff Sept 7 for a couple of days, and this is on my must visit list.


Brilliant, I hope you enjoy it ☕


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I did indeed enjoy it, partaking of a very nice flat white and having a little chat with Trevor Was lovely sitting in the balcony upstairs looking out over Morgan Arcade. It is a great spot to locate a cofee shop, at the fork where Morgan Arcade splits in two. I have no hesitation in recommending this. Also Coffee Barker in Castle Arcade.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

R6GYY said:


> I did indeed enjoy it, partaking of a very nice flat white and having a little chat with Trevor Was lovely sitting in the balcony upstairs looking out over Morgan Arcade. It is a great spot to locate a cofee shop, at the fork where Morgan Arcade splits in two. I have no hesitation in recommending this. Also Coffee Barker in Castle Arcade.


Glad you enjoyed


----------



## PDub11 (Sep 28, 2016)

I'll have to check out this one and Coffee Barker.

Probably my favourite is either Kin+Ilk, Uncommon Ground Coffee or Little Man.


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

I'm heading over to the Diff later for lashings of rugby but will try and get my mates to one of these at some point. Any new additions to consider?


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Ended up going to The Plan twice over the weekend. No sign of Trevor 

First visit had a delicious flat white. As the first was so good we went back on Sunday and unfortunately they were struggling with service. Breakfast wasn't great and the piccolo I had was screaming hot which knocked the hell out of all the sweet loveliness I was expecting. Shame. I suspect they were down on staff and this wasn't their usual standard of service but goes to show how easily things go wrong.

One bonus was I picked up a copy of the South West and Wales independent coffee guide


----------



## dr.chris (Nov 13, 2014)

Its been a few years since I went there and it did depend a lot on who did the coffees, but the espresso I had made by Trevor was probably the best I have ever had out and about (not that I get out enough)


----------

